

Ask HN: Looking for a service that will POST received emails to a URL - vyrotek

I&#x27;m looking for a service where I can programmatically create new email accounts and have all emails sent to those addresses posted to an API. I think some people would call this an email webhook. It needs to support sending attachments as well.<p>Does HN have any recommendations?
======
muhpirat
Mailgun can do this :-) ([http://mailgun.com](http://mailgun.com))

